# Rare vintage imported genuine briar carved smoking pipe



## ShamWow (Jan 17, 2009)

RARE VINTAGE IMPORTED GENUINE BRIAR CARVED SMOKING PIPE | eBay

I think I know what makes this so rare.....you need to stand on your head to smoke it..:biggrin1:

Ed


----------



## HugSeal (Dec 5, 2011)

hehe. I've seen that on some pics of pipes and I simply don't understand it. Do they think it is supposed to be that way, do they want to show the underside of the bit?

I JUST DON'T UNDERSTAAAAND!!!


----------



## Tudorp (Dec 24, 2011)

There is a couple pipes shown like that on Ebay. I think it is kinda funny, and maybe just shows that the seller just ended up with a pipe and don't have a clue of anything about them. If they think that is how the stem goes on, kinda makes me wonder how the heck they figured out it was rare and valuable.. lol


----------



## Tudorp (Dec 24, 2011)

I'm also gonna assume the last guy that smoked it died from a concusion, when he clenched it and it slapped him in the forehead. Had to have a closed casket because he had a bad 3rd degree burn and bruise in the middle of his forehead.. lol


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

I would not buy that pipe if it was a dollar and shipping was free! Not so sure it is briar and it looks beat to hell. The seller knows nothing about this item.


----------



## Nachman (Oct 16, 2010)

Probably has bad teeth marks on the top of the stem so he turned it over.


----------



## mmiller (Nov 17, 2011)

That pipe is a joke, if that sells im going to buy a ton of pipes run them over with my truck and then advertise them as rare.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

ound: ound: ound: Thanks Ed!


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

There must be some sort of purpose behind the stem shape (though I have no idea what it is), because Smoking Pipes has a similar one:
Italian Estate Savinelli Punto Oro Smooth (111 KS) (Weird replacement stem) Pipes at Smoking Pipes .com


----------



## BrewShooter (Mar 17, 2011)

gahdzila said:


> There must be some sort of purpose behind the stem shape (though I have no idea what it is), because Smoking Pipes has a similar one:
> Italian Estate Savinelli Punto Oro Smooth (111 KS) (Weird replacement stem) Pipes at Smoking Pipes .com


That one looks like the original owner heated it up to bend it and ended up making a mess of the thing!


----------



## Tudorp (Dec 24, 2011)

I seen a couple stems like that too. I think Peterson also has one like that. Not my personal tastes, and not sure what purpose it serves functionally. But I do know there are a few available like that. but that one from the OP is just on backwards.. lol


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

Some people...what to do with them???


----------



## phatmax (Mar 18, 2009)

ShamWow said:


> RARE VINTAGE IMPORTED GENUINE BRIAR CARVED SMOKING PIPE | eBay
> 
> I think I know what makes this so rare.....you need to stand on your head to smoke it..:biggrin1:
> 
> Ed


67 dollars and 17.50 SHIPPING!!!!

I have framing hammers that have less damage on them...

Rare, like almost fully decomposed manure....


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

gahdzila said:


> There must be some sort of purpose behind the stem shape (though I have no idea what it is), because Smoking Pipes has a similar one:
> Italian Estate Savinelli Punto Oro Smooth (111 KS) (Weird replacement stem) Pipes at Smoking Pipes .com


The stem in the original ebay link is simply upside down. It is clearly not a chin rester like that ugly Sav.


----------



## bullofspadez (Jul 27, 2011)

Hey its ebay! You can't expect everyone to do any kind of research before listing an item? Most people on there have no idea what they have. The last Savinelli I picked up on there was just marked imported Italian pipe. I would love to buy a nice old Dunhill with a backwards stem


----------

